# Touren rund um Aschaffenburg



## Knacki1 (31. August 2006)

Hi

Ich kenne jetz fast alle Touren von den ganzen Spessart mtb Seiten... einige sind gut, einige schlecht.

Kennt ihr noch ein paar Touren, die viel Singletrail beinhalten.Gerne auch ma en kleineren Downhill. Hauptsache bisschen was Spannendes drin, net nur gradeaus, bergauf und bergab.  

Auf Schotterwegen im Wald is dann doch en bisschn öde.  

Ich hoffe ihr nennt en paar gute Touren. (vielleicht auch mit ner kleinen Wegbeschreibung)

mfg Knacki


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. August 2006)

ich bin jetzt nicht der local, da auch erst vor einem jahr hierher gezogen. 
bin aber immer auf der Suche nach schönen trails (können, nein sollen auch derber sein). vielleicht kannst du mal was aus deiner kiste lassen.

ich liste mal ein paar schöne trails auf die mir zum spessart einfallen 
(es sind aber nicht viele und ohne gewähr)
- ruine soden 
- von volkersbrunn führt ein Wanderweg nach Mespelbrunn, der ist nett
- der w-weg zwischen Johannesberg und Glattbach
- stengerts, auch ganz nett
- der M oder R (?)-Weg von Miltenberg nach Aschaffenburg (allerdings ein ewiges auf und ab)
- um sulzbach rum gibt es ja einiges
Nun ja, das war's. ist jetzt auch alles nicht unbedingt der hammer.

Was fährst du denn so. Lt. Bike wohl eher dirt/fr?
Fahr mal in den Taunus oder zum Melibokus oder zur Frankenstein. 
Dort findest du Trails ohne ende.
(am Samstag führe ich eine Tour durch den Taunus - Trails bis anwinken - Interesse? Melden!)

gruß
der pfadfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (1. September 2006)

Nein ich hab auch noch ein reines CC Bike. 

Also ich fahr meistens:

- Bei Sulzbach
- Oberhalb von Mainaschaff

und öfters mal die Spessart Touren von dieser Seite

http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/

Bei den Touren sind aber nur teilweise gute Abschnitte dabei... manchmal gehts auch 5km an der Straße entlang.

btw... kein Auto^^ deswegen komm ich höchstens mit dem Zug in den Taunus.


----------



## Fränki__ (6. September 2006)

Gude!

Wo ist denn die Ruine in Soden?   

Stengerts ist wirklich geil! Probiert auch mal denn Findberg-Trail von Haibach nach Gailbach aus, net schlecht. 

Servus, Fränki...


----------



## PFADFINDER (7. September 2006)

Danke für den Tip. 
Die Ruine befindet sich auf dem Schloßberg zwischen Soden und Leidersbach-Ebersbach. Ist jetzt nicht mehr wirklich viel zu erkennen - mehr so ein Ringwall. Am besten man erklimmt den Schloßberg von Osten (am Schluß steil) und fährt linker Hand auf den Wall. Entweder man nutzt jetzt links den Wall oder folgt rechts einem Trail. Erst flach über den "Gipfel" und dann bergab. Anschließend kreuzt man den Ringwall und hält sich immer geradeaus bergab.
Nichts aufregendes, aber auf ner Tour eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## SP.-Biker (15. September 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Touren sind aber nur teilweise gute Abschnitte dabei... manchmal gehts auch 5km an der Straße entlang..



Das stimmt... aber das sind ja auch keine Experten. Kannst dich bei uns mal blicken lassen und z.B. die Trailtouren mitmachen... es gibt keine Alternativen zu unseren Touren  

http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1149


----------



## Knacki1 (15. September 2006)

SP.-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt... aber das sind ja auch keine Experten. Kannst dich bei uns mal blicken lassen und z.B. die Trailtouren mitmachen... *es gibt keine Alternativen zu unseren Touren
> *
> http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1149



Geheimtipps gibts immer


----------



## natty_dread (18. September 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Geheimtipps gibts immer




Vergiss es!!! Die Jungs zeigen dir Trails 20 Meter vor deiner eigenen Haustür, von denen du in deinem Leben noch nix gehört hast. Selbst schon erlebt....


----------

